# Tent recommendations?



## Shaky

Just got on an east TX lease and will be pitching a tent this first year. It's been awhile since I've had a tent and looking for recommendations. I carry way more than I need as a general rule, so roominess, ease of setup are some of my priorities. I will be spending 2-3 days at a time down there til hunting season trying to find my perfect spots. There is no power, no water at the camp site so I will be hauling my generator and water source with me. It's right off the Trinity river bottoms so skeeters are an issue as is the weather, (I'm from Palacios so I am used to having a constant breeze to help me cool off) Prolly wont be getting that in this area.

I'm thinking a cabin style tent and sleeping on an air mattress along with some kind of screened enclosure for cooking, eating, lifting my feet up during down times.

Anyone care to recommend on brands, or what to look for, or what to look OUT for? Also any other tips or tricks to make life a bit easier while roughing it?

Thanks!


----------



## Fishtexx

A tent rated for four people will only sleep 2 comfortably, my hunting camp tent (Igloo sportsman, last one was a Coleman)sleeps 6 (8'x10'). Plenty of room for my cot, gear and Big Buddy heater. I tent camp on my east Texas lease every year. I set the tent up in October, and take it down in January, tent lasts 4-5 seasons. I thoroughly remove sticks and pine cones where tent is set up. Put a tarp under the tent floor, folding all four edges of tarp 2-3" under tent to protect floor and prevent water pooling. You will regret the air mattress, trust me! Get a comfortable cot, preferably with a mattress, you will thank me later. Also, get a tent you can stand up in, getting dressed cramped and crouched sux. When its cold, I run the heater while I get dressed and undressed only. I also have an area rug I throw on the floor by my cot, and a carpet scrap I put just inside the door where I take off my boots. Protects the tent floor, comfortable on my feet, and makes it easy to keep the tent clean. I really enjoy my little Hilton, the only snoring that wakes me up is my own!. Remember to always keep the door zipped up and roll up your sleeping bag before you leave each time and you will never have any bug or snake problems. I also have a small 4 man Kelty dome tent I use for my non hunting off season weekend only trips. Oh, and bring a fan with that generator, cool breeze in the summer in the piney woods is very rare, mostly very hot, still, and humid!


----------



## Shaky

Thanks for the info texx, what do you use for a non potable water source while camping?


----------



## OG Donkey

Coleman Instant Tent--Here is a link to the I have one and love it. I have the biggest one they make, set up is a breeze:

http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-8-Per...64953485&sr=1-1&keywords=coleman+instant+tent


----------



## peckerwood

When I was tent camping on our deer lease,I had just a medium priced wall tent and a good cot.I bought a small umbrella type dome tent just to put stuff in to keep the big tent uncluttered.I enjoyed those days a lot.


----------



## Fishtexx

Shaky said:


> Thanks for the info texx, what do you use for a non potable water source while camping?


 I have a 10 gallon bucket with a screw on lid that I dip out of to wash pots and pans, hands etc. I fill it and bring it to lease at start of season, add a few drops of bleach, lasts all season. I bring fresh coffee/drinking water each trip.


----------



## Fishtexx

OG Donkey said:


> Coleman Instant Tent--Here is a link to the I have one and love it. I have the biggest one they make, set up is a breeze:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Coleman-8-Per...64953485&sr=1-1&keywords=coleman+instant+tent


 That tent is made similar to the Igloo sportsman I currently use, very easy to set up and seems very sturdy. Poles fold and lock in place, permanently 
attached to tent. When I get to the lease at 9:00 on Friday night, its nice to have the tent already set up, all I need to do is roll out my sleeping bag, enjoy a cold beverage, and corn my lanes.


----------



## mthieme

Another vote for the coleman instatent


----------



## driftwood2

I think this is on the along the same subject. Any recommendations on sleeping bag. Mine is a 1960 model and has served me well but needs to be replaced. I would like one of the same material as it's very comfortable but I have no ideal what it's made of as the tags are long gone.


----------



## Slip

Most tents made today need to be taken down each time however. They are so lightweight, they are easily torn or destroyed. I have an old canvas 10x14 that is heavy, but a solid structure. They are hard to find now though. I haven't used mine in years, but it is still in great shape and was bought in the mid 80s and still like new. They are just heavy to carry, but can last a lifetime if cleaned and kept dry when packed for storage.


----------



## OldBucket

The EZ Up tent is awesome, but you pay a premium for it. You could take it down every time to make it last longer, it takes less than 5 minutes to set up. 
My son and I camped with our Cub Scout den in January on a low 30s and windy night. My 10 year old Browning 0 degree rated bag kept him warm, but only because we layered other blankets too. It was a windy night, and the tent is mesh on top so it was blowing on us pretty strong. I'd imagine in a windy rain the mist would have made it in too, so consider a winter rated tent. I know September will be hot, but unless you put a tarp under the rain fly you're at risk.

BTW sleeping bag ratings are typically lower than what you'd actually be comfortable in. If you need a sleeping bag, get one rated for really cold. Otherwise, a few Walmart $10 blankets will suffice. 
For water, I use pool chlorine buckets. They seal well and are easy to open even with dirty hands.


----------



## Muddskipper

I know this is a little older post....but felt I would share on tent brands.

My sons Boy Scout troop all uses matching tents....from Alps.

The boys have the 3 man and put two scouts in them.

The adults have either 5 or 6 man so the can stand up to change as they are by themselves, but want more room.

I got a 5 man and have camped 3 weekend in a row. Two weekends it rained. One weekend got below freezing. The tent worked well.

The scouts are going on to the 7th year on some tents....and these get used every month.
The boys, as you can imagine, are not easy on them.

Alps is owned by a farther of a few Eagle Scouts, and used his experience to start the company.

We generally have to set up the tents in the dark on Fridays.....and they are simple.

Alps has my vote - got mine on Amazon 

Sleeping bags: I'm using a Kelty right now and it has done good in temps into the high 20's.
I use it on a cot so I am off the cold ground.

If anyone wants to know a few more tricks to camping that will help your back....PM me....I think I figured it out....


----------



## peckerwood

A trick I learned hunting in the high mountains of Colorado and New Mexico is sleep on a cot,and put down a layer of news paper or trash bags between the cot and foam mattress.It will hold the heat in your bag so much better. When it gets down around zero,you can feel the cold sneaking in on the bottom side,so the barrier is important.


----------



## bigtuna53

Shaky said:


> Just got on an east TX lease and will be pitching a tent this first year. It's been awhile since I've had a tent and looking for recommendations. I carry way more than I need as a general rule, so roominess, ease of setup are some of my priorities. I will be spending 2-3 days at a time down there til hunting season trying to find my perfect spots. There is no power, no water at the camp site so I will be hauling my generator and water source with me. It's right off the Trinity river bottoms so skeeters are an issue as is the weather, (I'm from Palacios so I am used to having a constant breeze to help me cool off) Prolly wont be getting that in this area.
> 
> I'm thinking a cabin style tent and sleeping on an air mattress along with some kind of screened enclosure for cooking, eating, lifting my feet up during down times.
> 
> Anyone care to recommend on brands, or what to look for, or what to look OUT for? Also any other tips or tricks to make life a bit easier while roughing it?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to REI and buy a tent there. Big Agnes is probably the leader in all tents for quality and warranty. You'll pay for it though, buts its worth it. Light weight and easy to pack up.


----------



## BullyARed

We got an instant tent 10x10 for $99.99 at Academy and love it. It doesn't take about 5 min to set it up.


----------



## Picudo Azul

I have lived a life outdoors and in many tents. The absolute best tent I have ever been in was a Cabelas Alaskan Guide tent. The instruction are stitched to the inside. I lived in one for 2 weeks in the Rockies and it was great. If you can afford it you will have it forever.


----------



## habanerojooz

REI also has a great lifetime warranty policy. Tents, sleeping pads, etc will wear out, spring leaks, etc. REI's customer service and warranty is very hard to beat.

REI served us well during the years when my son was in Boy Scouts. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fight The Fish

This is most definitely an option, yes its going to cost your more than a tent but at least this gives you the ability to be completely off grid, like you`re going to be. Discounts offered for 2cool members and financing is available.

https://fightdafish.com/products/savuti-offroad-4x4-camping-trailer

If you want all the bells and whistles then go for this one - https://fightdafish.com/products/offroader-fully-loaded


----------



## Porky

For long term setup the old cabin tent style is still good. Buy a bale of hay pick out the briars while spreading it, lay out a ground cloth over the hay, hang a tarp off of trees overhead, pitch your tent . Put some carpet or rug inside and your good to go. You can use pine needles if no hay is available.
PS: Plastic tarps make a lot of noise if windy, canvas is quiet but requires care and treatments over time.


----------



## redexpress

Picudo Azul said:


> I have lived a life outdoors and in many tents. The absolute best tent I have ever been in was a Cabelas Alaskan Guide tent. The instruction are stitched to the inside. I lived in one for 2 weeks in the Rockies and it was great. If you can afford it you will have it forever.


^^This. I bought one when they first started selling them, 30 years ago? It's up in the attic somewhere. Great tent. I got the 8 man. Wasn't cheap then, probably not now either.


----------

